# Baby Pictures



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I took pictures of the babies today, and i thought i would share them. Im going to try to post a link to the parents under them, if i can figure it out and have the patience .


















Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=Lilly2.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=Sefron.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=Ambrosia.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=MellowYellow.jpg

Grandparents on the Cocks side:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=DSC_0357.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cock is on the left, hen is on the right:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=DSC_0357.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=Daytona.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=Lynol2.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

And this is little baby Poptart. Sooo cute.










Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=LaceHen-1.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/jakedy22/?action=view&current=Ashton2.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very pretty colored birds. What's with Poptarts (love that name) eyes? I was expecting some sort of owl pigeons for parents. Poptart is a cutie for sure, and his Mom is just beautiful.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I just thought they looked huge because the down wasnt as long as it could be. Think i have more of an issue??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Squab81 said:


> I just thought they looked huge because the down wasnt as long as it could be. Think i have more of an issue??


No, I don't think it's an "issue"......I just thought because of the "big" eyes, that it was a different breed. Guess we'll see how it turns out, huh? 

What breeds do you have in the loft?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It looks like baby budapest tumbler, like this one.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=366366&postcount=33

Your birds are lovely colors, and what a cute name for the little one..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're precious. I love the colors.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmm, i only raise homing pigeons. Hope little Poptart isnt bug eyed. Haha. Im going to try to keep up with pictures, but i only have my cell phone. So i guess we have something to pay attention too. I had a pair of Satinettes back in March but i dont think Freezepop met them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice baby pictures. They look so naked! LOL!


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

So cute, don't you just love it when they are babies, I wish I had my camera yesterday, one of my babies that we had put over into the young bird end decided I was to be a good place to stand so was on my head and shoulders for about 20 minutes, I couldn't get a thing done in the loft for him.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dominika and Randall were acting a little camera shy this morning. 










Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lilly2.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Sefron.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

The reciprocals, could they be anymore different?











Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...t=Ambrosia.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...llowYellow.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cock is on the left, hen is on the right:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...t=DSC_0357.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I know its early, but its surprising how similar the twins look even though thier parents are so different. 

Lylith dutifully sitting on her foster eggs in the background. 











Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...nt=Daytona.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lynol2.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Baby Poptart finally has a peak at the world. aw.










Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...=LaceHen-1.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...nt=Ashton2.jpg


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't access some of those photobucket pictures of hen and cocks.

But I have to admit your birds are very pretty. I love their varied colors.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Rod  

I do enjoy my little flock of oddities. .... Though last night one of my hens with babies died  So now im hoping the male commits to being a father and not the gigalo hes used to being. I dont know what i will do if he doesnt, I have no expereince hand rearing. At first i thought bringing the babies and Dad in would help since they would be seperated from the flock and he could remain focused strictly on Dad activities. But he was only concerned with getting out, so i moved them all back this morning. He seemed to feed them not long after that, but i hope they are getting enough.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Squab81 said:


> Thanks Rod
> 
> I do enjoy my little flock of oddities. .... Though last night one of my hens with babies died  So now im hoping the male commits to being a father and not the gigalo hes used to being. I dont know what i will do if he doesnt, I have no expereince hand rearing. At first i thought bringing the babies and Dad in would help since they would be seperated from the flock and he could remain focused strictly on Dad activities. But he was only concerned with getting out, so i moved them all back this morning. He seemed to feed them not long after that, but i hope they are getting enough.


Sorry to hear you lost a bird. How did she die?


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

... Im not a hundred percent sure. She was bandless when i got her so i dont know how old she was. Ive had her about 4 years and in that time she became barren. Always wanting to be a Mom she would pretend nest anyway, and then she got depressed. 

I moved them here to Vermont about the end of February and they got wet and it was cold that night so i brought them all indoors, and later after doing a second sweep of the loft i noticed I had missed her. So she was in the cold longer than the others. I brought her in, she seemed to do alright. She at least got back to her "depressed state".

So a month or so later i gave her two fake eggs and then later foster eggs and she was dutifully taking care of them. The babies were nine days old, and i found her next to the feed container. She wasnt light, ...very firm bodied.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee I'm really sorry. Wonder what happened? I hope he raises them. Don't know. It all depends. I wouldn't move them though. Leave them where he is used to being. I think you'll have better luck that way. He'll only be stressed if you move him and that won't help. Let us know how he does.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am sorry to hear the death of your bird. One of my cocks was able to raise 2 baby pigeons by himself. I just give more food for that cock. Now the babies are flying. So it is possible. Just check their crops to make sure they are getting feed. And watch the cock to make sure he doesn't abandon the babies.

My babies were less than 2 weeks old, but more than 1 week when the hen left them.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dominika and Randall.... he looks awfully red in that picture. 

















Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lilly2.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Sefron.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

The reciprocals. Im going to have to do a genetics square or something to figure out where the dark one came from. Probably be helpful if i knew what the mothers parents looked like. I love how opposite they are.


















Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...t=Ambrosia.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...llowYellow.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

These are the two being raised by the widower. Its been two days and they seem to be looking alright. 

















Cock is on the left, hen is on the right:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...t=DSC_0357.jpg 
12th June 2009 08:17 AM


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

The twins:

















Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...nt=Daytona.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lynol2.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lil Poptart. Pretty soon the little bugger will be a handful. 










Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...=LaceHen-1.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...nt=Ashton2.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lilly2.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Sefron.jpg
13th June 2009 10:10 PM


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...t=Ambrosia.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...llowYellow.jpg
14th June 2009 08:09 AM


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the cell phone picks up on the color red, because my hand is not that pink. The two orphans are still looking well and Dad is hanging out in the box next to them making sure they are still protected and fed. So all seems well in Pigeon Haven.

















Cock is on the left, hen is on the right:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...t=DSC_0357.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

The twins... Inseparable.










Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...nt=Daytona.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lynol2.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Poptart ready for "his" close up.










Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...=LaceHen-1.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...nt=Ashton2.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

A letter from my Aunt: 

"Love your pigeons, Gram likes the white one best. She thinks that they are all pretty. Poptart scared her at first. She thought something was wrong with its eye. Heh heh." 

Haha, i love the responses from non pigeon people. They're priceless.

"My niece thinks the babies are cute. My Nephew thinks Poptart cant possibly be real. ... thinks its a rubber toy or something. The colors are to weird to be real"


Haha. Kids


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your birds are beautiful, and the babies are plump and precious, but those boxes sure could use a good cleaning.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Squab81 said:


> Hen:
> http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lilly2.jpg
> 
> Cock:
> ...


Your birds are beautiful, and the babies are plump and precious, but those boxes sure could use a good cleaning.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes thanks for noticing... The nestbox to the right the hen has eggs so i cant take it out yet. They are connected.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I take the eggs out, change the bedding, put them back in, make a little bit of a nest with new straw, and they climb right back onto it. Doesn't seem to bother them all that much. Mine are always on eggs (usually fake), if I waited til they weren't, they'd never get cleaned. I like a nice clean nest for the babies. Cleaner is healthier.


----------



## hrosec (Jun 17, 2009)

*babies*

So cute! Raising two babies at the moment.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Im a day late.. but they were taken yesterday*

The little one looks like its gunna be spotted... very interesting so far. Dad has done amazing all by himself with just these two. They are looking great.

















Cock is on the left, hen is on the right:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...t=DSC_0357.jpg


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hen:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...nt=Daytona.jpg

Cock:
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/h...ent=Lynol2.jpg


----------

